
Ask HN: What tech that's right around the corner are you most excited about? - Kevin_S
Has to be applications of machine learning for me.
======
dv_dt
Regrowing teeth from your own stem cells - but that seems on the same timeline
as fusion.

------
PaulHoule
Improvements in construction.

Affordable housing that is really affordable (ex. subsidized is not
affordable.) Being able to build nuclear power plants on schedule. Things like
that.

------
Boothroid
Flying cars. Open-rotor engines. SpaceX Interplanetary Transport System.
Skylon/SABRE rocket engine.

------
anovikov
Self-driving cars obviously. They will change so much! More practical
applications of gene editing.

~~~
Boothroid
Definitely yes self driving cars - I'm sick of road rage. Also hopefully more
efficient petrol and electric will dispose of filthy diesel.

There's also some interesting developments in improving maritime transport
efficiency.

